#ubuntu-on-air 2012-09-24
<jardelvdas> #cakephp
<jardelvdas> #cakephp-docs
<cielak> hello everyone :)
 * cielak is really curious about the upcomming hangout :)
<ali1234> lol the spread
<ali1234> where are people asking questions?
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-09-25
<dholbach> hello
<dholbach> who's here for the ubuntu development hangout? :)
<SergioMeneses> hello dholbach
<SergioMeneses> is it not onair?
<dholbach> yes it is
<SergioMeneses> ok
<vibhav> If the version of the package in Ubuntu is unmodified, why do you build it again?
<dholbach> hey coolbhavi
<dholbach> questions? :)
<dholbach> suggestions?
<coolbhavi> hey dholbach :)
<noras> Hello, my name is Arslan. It might be offtopic. But I have heard that ubuntu's (Linux) kernel is going to move to rolling release system of updates. Can u comment on this and tell me what kind advantages and disadvantages it might bring to the whole development process?
<vibhav> Is the session over?
<jvrbanac> vibhav, it's still going
<noras> Thank you for your answer =)
<josernestodavila> Can we request sync/merges from debian mentors?
<josernestodavila> sometimes packages sit there for very long time...
<josernestodavila> thank you dholbach
<dholbach> thanks everyone :)
<coolbhavi> thanks dholbach :)
<dholbach> :)
<dhuie> a coun't down might be a good idea, this is easier then convert the UTC time into your own timezone
<power-dev> hello all
<power-dev> i was able to boot up ubuntu from a usb (as a hard-disk) with hirens boot cd using grub as kernel
<power-dev> anyone intersted ?
<power-dev> btw if any one wants to remove [the information available popup] ... just go to /var/lib/update-norifier/user.d/ , and delete or add any(as root)
<power-dev> how to fix startus bug :
<power-dev> sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<power-dev> add it as a crontab
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-09-26
<AmIOnAirNowHuh> I am seeing your pretty (not) mug now! :-)
<AmIOnAirNowHuh> I'm watching .. I think they need to watch from G+ to see that number increase
<AmIOnAirNowHuh> Why is the chat not working?
<AmIOnAirNowHuh> All your moms use Windows :-P
<AmIOnAirNowHuh2> are you playing in a loop
<christoffer> It's live!
<christoffer> yea
<nja> Am I in the right place jono?
<nja> Yay!
<nja> I'm just watching the steam on YouTube and using my custom IRC client.  Am I missing out on anything?
<christoffer> No, Xchat...the chat on the webpage doesn't load
<nja> Same here
<christoffer> the irc client did load
<christoffer> previously
<nja> yea, just for a sec
<christoffer> yea
<christoffer> good call jono
<christoffer> cya
<mhall119> can everybody having problems try reloading the page?
<nlsthzn> for great success
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> why am I talking to a video :/
<zul> yes
<mhall119> because you're friendly?
<nlsthzn> :)
<Klau3> yep
<zul> janky?
 * not_found should be in bed and not be here >.>
<Klau3> yes
<christoffer> mhall119, 15 minutes late but it loads now. The freenode webchat that is.
<ArchAngelNix> Just to make sure I'm not missing something, this QA was suppose to start 30 minute ago right?
<mhall119> ArchAngelNix: it was cancelled due to technical problems that have since been resolved
<mhall119> jono will re-schedule it for later in the week
<Klau3> Blender Foundation's fourth short movie is out!!!! :)
<Klau3> jep
<ArchAngelNix> mhall119: Thanks for that update.
<mhall119> np
<lifebird> is 'court' still in session? ;)
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-09-27
<dholbach> hello
<dholbach> say hi if you're here for the ubuntu dev hangout
<dholbach> and let us know where you're from
<dholbach> and if you have questions or requests
<teddx> hi :)
<kempe> hi :P
<Abdullah> hi
<penreturns> \o/
<stadtfeld> hi there :)
<dholbach> where are you from?
<dholbach> do you have anything you would like me to talk about in the hangout?
 * penreturns malaysia
<teddx> croatia
<kempe> sweden
<stadtfeld> macedonia
<Abdullah> india
<bkerensa> hello
<bkerensa> dholbach: I wanna hear about MoM
<penreturns> bkerensa, MOM?
<bkerensa> Merge-o-Matic
<penreturns> ohhh
<vibhav> hi
<Torinson> hi@all
<penreturns> hello
<dholbach> thanks bkerensa
<vibhav> How do you obtain the date\time that you use for the changelog?
<vibhav> And yeah, what do you mean by XSBC?
<bkerensa> dholbach: yes thanks so much
<bkerensa> dholbach: how will you stay awake for 24 hours?
<bkerensa> :)
<vibhav> dholbach: thanks!
<bkerensa> dholbach: will the remaining MP's likely be reviewed and land in Quantal? I think I still have over 10
<vibhav> does "bzr merge" use any merge scripts used by MoM?
<vibhav> thanks dholbach
<stadtfeld> thanks :)
<Andi__> Hello
<Andi__> Hello
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, Andi__, how can we help you?
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-09-28
<seand> hi guys i need help with ubuntu
<seand> i have installed everyupdate and i am trying to load a DVD with data on it
<seand> i have spent all morning and have no clue what to download to view the files????
<seand> can anyone assist me
<seand> anyone
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: we need to add to topic that this is not a support channel
<cohen> Hi. Ive installed gammu and gammu-smsd. ttyUSB0 keeps changin to ttyUSB1. I have written Udev rules but all invain. is there a udev software for USB persitence?
<mjchopperboy> Hey
<mjchopperboy> Saw this link in Ubuntu install twitter widget
<mjchopperboy> exit
<Lordzed> hello
<Lordzed> anyone here ?
<Lordzed> i have a problem
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions in www.ubuntuonair.com || For support go to #ubuntu, this is not a support channel.
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-09-29
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: already fixed the topic issue, btw
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-24
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> hello everybody, the App Developer Advocacy session will be starting in a few minutes
<Tacoman3005> Hello
<mhall119> FYI, we'll be using the etherpad doc here to record ideas: http://pad.ubuntu.com/rKMdhOjKTp
<mhall119> if you can't access it, go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad/ and apply to join the team
<Nitto> Booya
<MrJ> woop woop
<Nitto> Wop Wop
<Nitto> Wakka Wakka
<Gr33nR4t> ahak
<dholbach> dpm, http://pad.ubuntu.com/rKMdhOjKTp
<dholbach> dpm, and here again, just for good measure: http://pad.ubuntu.com/rKMdhOjKTp
<mhall119> if anybody wants to join the hangout to discuss, here's the link: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/985b32ccea81112b10528dd4f6e8b5d5057781fb?authuser=1&hl=en
<mhall119> otherwise you can watch the broadcast on http://ubuntuonair.com/
<Gr33nR4t> hello there
<granorismo> hello
<Gr33nR4t> Nice Hair DAVID
<abhnv> how to develop app in ubuntu??
<mhall119> abhnv: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<Gr33nR4t> Nice Hair David
<Boston_Faith> ni
<Boston_Faith> lol
<Boston_Faith> david looks like van nistelrooij
<dholbach> the link we're talking about is: http://pad.ubuntu.com/rKMdhOjKTp
<Boston_Faith> good quality tutorials wud be appreciated i think
<Gr33nR4t> :)
<Jesuz1402> was geht
<Boston_Faith> geht gut bruder
<Gr33nR4t> MJ Millare
<Jesuz1402> läuft :D
<Boston_Faith> meine deutsch ist nicht gut
<Jesuz1402> ich finde es nicht schlecht!
<dholbach> more ideas?
<Boston_Faith> ich lerned deutsch in die hauptschule
<Boston_Faith> what do you guys think about Steam OS?
<Nitto> they use winedows or mac, those XDA guys.
<mhall119> Nitto: a lot of them use Linux too
<Boston_Faith> @Nitto   lol haha, how do you know that?
<Nitto> I am frequent the forums and their videos
<Jesuz1402> lerned = lernte / "der" not "die"
<abhnv> best time to apply internship in ubuntu??
<Jesuz1402> why not use steamos?
<manash> how about implementation of more customization power to the user such as support of mark-up language for unity, more desktop effect like burn effect and lost folder customization
<mhall119> abhnv: I don't think we have any interships available
<Boston_Faith> steam OS has some great potential
<mhall119> manash: this session is about app developer advocacy
<mhall119> Boston_Faith: ^^ same regarding SteamOS
<Gr33nR4t> We should make more tutorials
<Boston_Faith> sorry for being off topic
<Jesuz1402> i am sorry 2
<Gr33nR4t> Make more tutorials about App development .. Video tutorials sounds good
<Boston_Faith> yep, that would be great
<Boston_Faith> but im leavin. wish you all a nice day
<Gr33nR4t> That's is really my point Daniel
<honeypot> an app to create apps
<Gr33nR4t> dholbach ... you have my point on that one
<mhall119> what do you guys think, should we have a contest for videos, or just a call for videos?
<Gr33nR4t> No , You should make more tutorials not contest
<andreyy> http://railscasts.com/
<andreyy> video tutorials done well: http://railscasts.com/
<Erdinc> hello everybody
<Gr33nR4t> Like me ,, i am just a beginner ,, i am having a difficulty to find tutorials online
<dholbach> hello popey!
<popey> yo
<dholbach> popey, we're looking at http://pad.ubuntu.com/rKMdhOjKTp now
<Gr33nR4t> more ebooks
<doesntmatter> ebooks wouldnt be bad for tablets yeah...
<Nitto> Google Docs for that idea.
<Supermario72> hi jono :)
<Gr33nR4t> ohhh bacon
<Gr33nR4t> hello there sir
<Nitto> "This is how you use this specific API"
<Nitto> :D
<Gr33nR4t> THAT !! WAs im talking about :) very nice IDEA Sir Jono ....
<mhall119> again, if anybody wants to join the hangout: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/985b32ccea81112b10528dd4f6e8b5d5057781fb?authuser=1&hl=en
<dholbach> LTP global events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2165/ (Ubuntu Hour 2013 for example)
<dholbach> any more thoughts from anyone on the subject?
<Gr33nR4t> 	 me	11:38 PM im shy a lil bit You should make tutorials more detailed and full of information about on how to's ... really love by beginners
<mhall119> Gr33nR4t: you can reach me at mhall119@ubuntu.com
<nagu> hi there
<atef> hı
<nagu> have a doubt
<Gr33nR4t> I am really having a difficulty in understanding the tutorials about ubuntu app development you should really make videos as well as detailed tutorials
<Gr33nR4t> Many are moving in ubuntu here on my country
<mhall119> thanks everyone!
<jono> dholbach, we up next?
<jono> thanks everyone!
<dholbach> jono, yep
<designbybeck____> did I miss it? or has it started?
<SuperDanceParty> Hey everyone
<SuperDanceParty> My first time joining this event
<dholbach> designbybeck____, just about to start!
<dholbach> 1minute
<mhall119> welcome everybody!
<SuperDanceParty> Hello!
<dholbach> if you guys want to ask questions, please make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<richie4422> Live!!
<dholbach> just so they stand out and we can more easily come and pick them up
<dholbach> richie4422, awesome :)
<dholbach> what was the path?
<dholbach> /home/phablet/ ... ? :)
<richie4422> QUESTION: was Canonical involved in development of SteamOS ( or in talks with Valve)?
<pmcgowan> dholbach,  touch /home/phablet/.display-mir
<dholbach> thanks pmcgowan
<kgunn> if you want to see mir on touch...just add this file on your latest touch device /home/phablet/.display-mir
<CheeseBurg> Have you started this yet? I had no idea
<mhall119> and if you want to go back to Surfaceflinger, delete the file and reboot
<mhall119> CheeseBurg: yes, we're live
<CheeseBurg> mhall119: Every Tuesday at 1 est?
<mhall119> yes
<jdrab_> when will it start? :O
<mhall119> jdrab_: it already has
<mhall119> video is broadcasting live
<jdrab_> what? i don't see it :O
<mhall119> refresh
<kgunn> gotta run...see you next week o/
<jdrab_> hitting f5 already
<dholbach> kgunn, mir on the device looks great so far
<dholbach> jdrab_, maybe hit ctrl-shift-r (to force the reload and ignore cache), but normally should work
<jdrab_> dholbach i had to go to youtube channel
<kgunn> dholbach: just sharing...its best on nexus4, works on galaxynexus....we don't have nexus 10 support in yet
<dholbach> kgunn, yeah, I have it on the galaxy nexus
<mhall119> kgunn: how about nexus 7?
<kgunn> mhall119: old known issues around libhybirs on nexus7 needed for the android gles binaries...currently not supported
<jcastro> so that would be why it doesn't work on my nexu7 right now, heh
<CheeseBurg> I really like the progress on JuJu even if I still have no idea what it is
<jcastro> it's like apt-get, except instead of installing stuff on your machine it deploys things to servers
<dholbach> any more questions from you all?
<mhall119> dholbach: we had one earlier about SteamOS
<dholbach> yep
<mhall119> anything you guys would like to know about Unity 8, Ubuntu for phones, Core Apps, Mir, etc?
<mhall119> ask your questions
<c_smith_> I've a question: is there any possibility of sound working on Ubuntu Touch for the Nexus 7? I've been told by Alan Pope that it didn't work as of OSCON.
<CheeseBurg> jcastro: So is JuJu for home servers too or just cloud?
<dholbach> please prefix them with QUESTION:
<dholbach> so we can more easily pick them up
<dholbach> CheeseBurg, both
<c_smith_> dholbach: noted
<jcastro> just for cloud right now, once manual provisioning lands in the next month or so you can use it on single home servers
<dholbach> c_smith_, it worked for me
<dholbach> CheeseBurg, oops, sorry - take jcastro's word for it
<mhall119> jcastro: LXC makes it great for home servers too
<c_smith_> dholbach: cool haven't tried the Touch image for the Nexus 7 since around OSCON, over a month ago.
<jcastro> yeah but there are still networking issues there to sort
<jcastro> if you `juju deploy wordpress` at home it's still manual work to make that listen on your network and not the internal LXC network, stuff like that.
<jcastro> it's coming together though
<mhall119> yay Evernote!
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: I know a lot of the back end work for the new App Store is being done but how much is being done on UI at this point? Will it be ready for 14.04 or will it be just released when ready?
<jarlath> QUESTION: I've been going through the certified laptops on ubuntu.com/certification/desktop but when I contact the companies, their sales guys aren't up to speed: eg Dell have over 100 certified laptops but sales rep could only offer me one. What can be done to improve the consumer hardware side for Ubuntu ... and also, where can I get a 13" laptop with good performance for a reasonable price!?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Do the Mir developers watch Wayland's development so that useful features from that project can make it into Mir. For example, Wayland just got Walcom tablet support for Walcom specific functions, so will Mir get that too.
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will 14.04 have a test session for Unity 8 Desktop session? If not, why?
<CheeseBurg> I am just going to keep throwing questions
<jcastro> keep em coming!
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What will be the next set of core apps. Will be there a facetime or iMessage alternative that is Ubuntu specific?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Is the Evernote app project run by the actually Evernote developers? If so will there be more projects like that? And how did this project get started in the first place?
<dshimer> QUESTION: Are there plans for versioning in Ubuntu One?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: So will design/development on Unity 8 TV version start? Also how many questions do I have to ask in this session to get a Ubuntu Membership? :)
<dholbach> CheeseBurg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership :-)
<patrickd> QUESTION: Will the evernote be designed built around the UbuntuSDK or more general Linux frameworks tools?
<dshimer> CheeseBurg: great questions by the way.
<dholbach> yeah, it was good fun!
<CheeseBurg> dshimer: Thanks
<dshimer> Thanks guys, always appreciated
<CheeseBurg> Thanks guys
<Dixit> hello
<Jorg> hi
<Jorg> Any body Heir ?
<Jorg> ok bye
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-25
<smommy> lklk
<dholbach> good morning
<Rudra> hi
<JonR> ?
<UbuPhillup> ? JonR
<JonR> Is the video for the App clinic down or am i  missing something?  First time for me :-)
<UbuPhillup> JonR: i think its not live now
<JonR> @ UbuPhillip - Thanks. Will there be an App clinic today ? or is Mr. Hall late?
<popey> odd
<popey> it's live here
<popey> i just tested it
<JonR> Not working here....
<popey> refresh http://ubuntuonair.com/
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_F4ttHiNtg does that work?
<danielbeck> http://ubuntuonair.com/ does not work. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_F4ttHiNtg works.
<popey> bah, sorry
<popey> try now?
<JonR> haaa thanks. it works now on the youtube channel. cheers!
<popey> phew
<danielbeck> :-)
<popey> #blamepopey
<popey> luckily it's all archived too, so you can watch later
<danielbeck> Nice.
<JonR> That's the spirit. Great stuff!
<JonR> I'll check the archives and come back for the next live session. Enjoy!
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-22
<Ben____> hellpo?
<Ben____> anyone there?
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-23
<dholbach> good morning
<pallagust> hi
<popey> yo!
<KozaKrisz> Hi
<Gabriel_> hello everyone !
<pallagust> HI test
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: balloons, mhall119, dholbach, popey, dpm
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/23/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<popey> \o/
<popey> Thanks dholbach for telling me we're live! ☻
<sravan> hi
<dholbach> hello everyone
<dholbach> please ask all the questions you might have
<dholbach> just prefix them with QUESTION:
<dholbach> in capital letters
<dholbach> thanks!
<Hugo31> I have several question friends :)
<justcarakas> QUESTION popey, on how many podcasts are you on the moment and what is your favourite one :p
<Hugo31> QUESTION : why it is not possible to adjust the color deph in ubuntu ???
<KozaKrisz> QUESTION : What about Ubuntu Phone? Will coming phone with OS or?
<egsome> QUESTION: Any plans for building an Applications Development Environment which make Linux ( Ubuntu ) Apps development / packaging easier and faster ?
<zul> geez...dont forget about ubuntu-server
<hadji> Hello,  My Name is Hadj I'm from Algeria, my question is: can I build and lunch a storage cloud on few PCs or virtual machines ? what softwares to use ?  thank's :)
<ahayzen> devel-proposed ftw!
<justcarakas> QUESTION : are there plans to bring something like blubphone (http://blubphone.mlanner.com/) (was created for a showdown if I remeber correctly) to ubuntu touch, maybe integrate it in the messaging app by default, would de awesome
<justcarakas> devel FTW
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam/TouchChannels
<ahayzen> we should have a poll to see what people are on
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Do you think silent mode and mobile data are big enough use cases to have as toggles in the sound and network indicators?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Which bug that is left for rtm bugs you the most?
<dholbach> any more questions?
<dholbach> we're going to answer a bunch of questions in a bit
<dholbach> anything about Ubuntu
<dholbach> the phone
<dholbach> anything else?
<egsome> dholbach: I asked one not about the phone, would it be answered ?
<dholbach> keep the questions coming
<dholbach> sure sure, we're going to answer  questions now :)
<egsome> Thanks dholbach :)
<justcarakas> thanks :)
<pr0gr3ss1ve> f.lux does not very well support ubuntu.. although there is an applet for it, is it due to the permission issue to access and edit screen variables ?
<justcarakas> pr0gr3ss1ve: you should prefix it with QUESTION
<srini> QUESTION: Do scopes will have content filter to block unwanted content?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Are there plans to keep and/or redesign workspaces in the move to unity8?
<pr0gr3ss1ve> QUESTION why can't we have universal images to support any android phone (like it supports any damn PC) ?
<Hugo31> QUESTION (The color deph 2) Guy's  sorry to come back with this i explain better my question and WHY IT IS IMPORTANT to have a NATIVE color deph change : i have a A8 / 16Bg memory computer and i can't play fluently simple games like tetris on Facebook (!!!!!) The reason is that it's tuned to 16Millions colors, if i could have 8 millions or 4 or even greyscal it will a small step for dev but a HUGE step for Ubuntu spreading ^^
<justcarakas> pr0gr3ss1ve: thats because phones are ARM, and ARM requires device specific code
<pr0gr3ss1ve> QUESTION PCs too have unique codes.. and we have different distributions of ubuntu for 32 and 64 bits PCs.. so why can't we make different images for different ARM versions ? first one would be for ARM 7 i suppost
<egsome> Thanks so much.
<pr0gr3ss1ve> QUESTION how can i add touch support to my 10-finger multi-touch supporting laptop for unity and all other applications ?
<pr0gr3ss1ve> to make it more touch friendly ?
<pr0gr3ss1ve> <justcarakas> please reply
<pr0gr3ss1ve> or somebody pls answer my QUESTION
<justcarakas> pr0gr3ss1ve: they are going trough the questions one by one at the moment :)
<popey> http://15.125.74.138:8000/
<justcarakas> pr0gr3ss1ve: but as answer for your ARM question, it isn't ARM version specific but device specific, the reason for this is that ARM works differently than intel
<pr0gr3ss1ve> so do u mean there can be universal images for intel-based phones ?
<pr0gr3ss1ve> QUESTION so do u mean there can be universal images for intel-based phones ?
<Ethan__> Is Canonical's focus on convergent design going to affect their support of flavors such as Xubuntu that are still only focusing on desktop usage?
<justcarakas> pr0gr3ss1ve: I'm not 100% sure on that but I think so
<pr0gr3ss1ve> QUESTION can u pls pass the question on to Alan ?
<pr0gr3ss1ve> mean Popey
<justcarakas> pr0gr3ss1ve: they are still answering questions asked before your first question but if you wait a bit they will get there
<justcarakas> they are almost at your questio
<pr0gr3ss1ve> QUESTION can we hav DIY kits or tutorials for 'UBUNTU PHONE' project ? like Arduino (another opensource giant) has ?
<pr0gr3ss1ve> so that everybody (at least the geeky ones) can make their own phone at their home ?
<justcarakas> pr0gr3ss1ve: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/
<justcarakas> or do you mean porting ?
<justcarakas> in that case you can probably find some info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<pr0gr3ss1ve> i mean physically making a phone.. so u don't hav to buy one
<pr0gr3ss1ve> don't u know about arduino ?
<pr0gr3ss1ve> something like that
<pr0gr3ss1ve> https://www.google.com/search?q=define%20arduino&gws_rd=ssl
<justcarakas> ow, I have no idea
<justcarakas> not sure if there are phone kits
<pr0gr3ss1ve> so as to hav open source hardware .. like the open source software we already hav !
<pr0gr3ss1ve> that will multiply the progress of ubuntu phones to millions ! ( can bet on that)
<justcarakas> maybe you can ask this in the mailinglist https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<dholbach> awesome questions!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<ivo_xavier> Question With the profit that Canonical is going to make with Ubuntu touch. Will Canonical invest in the platform or hiring more engineers ? What's your opinion about this?
<justcarakas> wish I could be there
<ahayzen> thanks dholbach popey :)
<justcarakas> it was a realy nice uoa dholbach and popey
<dyowe> heloo ubuntu PH
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone :)
<masturbate> Hi all I have a question
<masturbate> how come sometimes when i whack off too fast i get sparks that fly off onto my bed which set it on fire
<masturbate> how do i stop this???
<masturbate> Sorry my friend was trolling
<masturbate> How can I install IE browser on Ubuntu?
<masturbate> Hi zonggg
<zonggg> gtfo
<masturbate> zonggg: YOu gtfo
<masturbate> zonggg: you little perv
<skellat> !ops
<masturbate> skellat: Wat.
<masturbate> skellat: !ops
<masturbate> skellat: !oops
<Lenniii> Hey there
<Lenniii> <3
<fusey> hello
<timTab> Hey, I haven't gotten a chance to review the video, but was there any talk about gnome?
<timTab> Especially with the upcoming release looking so great...
<scottviger> hello everybody
<scottviger> wath
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-24
<siLLe> hi :D
<james> Hi i am james
<Ubuntun00b> Hello
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning
<karthik> hello all
<Guest74624> karra
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad checks the schedule
<justCarakas> haha don't blame me for being in a deferent timezone Akiva-Thinkpad :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its morning here too; was just wondering if there was an on-air podcast today
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning btw o/
<justCarakas> what time is it at your place ?
<dk__> date
<dk__> cal
<Akiva-Thinkpad> date?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cal?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> next tuesday I think :P
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-25
<Sandy> HI
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-28
<Markoni> is anyone active in here?
<scottviger> hello everybody!
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-09-22
<swaveck> howdy
<balloons> hello hello
<balloons> t-20 mins till launch!
<dholbach> welcome welcome :)
 * dragonbite slaps dragonbite around a bit with a large fishbot
<dragonbite> :)
<dragonbite> :O
<dragonbite> ;)
<dragonbite> X)
<dragonbite> 8)
<dragonbite> 5 minutes and counting
<dholbach> if you have questions, make sure you prefix them with QUESTION: so we can more easily pick them up
<dholbach> we'll queue them up and ask one at a time :)
<dragonbite> BORED:   :)   :0   ;)   8)
<dholbach> relax - we're almost there :)
<clobrano> LOL
<dholbach> we're live!
<justCarakas> o/
<justCarakas> we see you :)
<balloons> excellente
<mhall119> dholbach: balloons: can you give a shout out for UbuCon@FOSSETCON
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/2015/09/the-next-ubucon-is-in-orlando-florida/
<balloons> bring on the questions :-) Prefix with QUESTION, and we'll get to it asap
<mhall119> QUESTION: dholbach: balloons: can you give a shout out for UbuCon@FOSSETCON :)
<dholbach> on it
<mhall119> yay, thanks balloons :)
<mhall119> Nov 19-21
<gameleon> QUESTION: what's the release date for  Oneplus 2 with ubuntu?
<mhall119> gameleon: that's getting ported by a community person, not by Canonical
<mhall119> or OnePlus
<gameleon> ok
<mhall119> mariogrip is doing the work, so he can give you more info
<gameleon> so there is no release date?
<aquarius> QUESTION: when developing an app for Ubuntu phone, should I be able in general to run it on my Ubuntu desktop to test it? This is a very useful property -- it makes testing and development much quicker -- but doesn't always work. Can you (can Pat) talk about whether this should always work, or if it's not a goal to be able to test phone apps on the desktop?
<mhall119> gameleon: you'd have to ask mariogrip, but since he's doing it as a volunteer it's probably "when it's ready"
<gameleon> ok, thanks. ope2 is a good phone
<gameleon> opo
<gameleon> opt
<mhall119> gameleon: do you have one?
<gameleon> no, but the specs are good
<mhall119> if so, I'm sure mariogrip would appreciate any help you can give to the porting effort
<justCarakas> QUESTION are there updates on the convergent BQ phone ?
<mhall119> QUESTION: we've heard about upcoming messaging frameworks and syncing frameworks, can you tell us when those are expected to become available to developers to use?
<justCarakas> my nexus 4 is starting to fall apart but I'm waiting for the BQ phone
<mhall119> QUESTION: (for pat) what is your daily driver phone?
<mariogrip> My priority now is still to get radio work on the Oneplus one, but the Oneplus two will come soon. (if I have to estimate i would say maybe in a month it will boot)
<justCarakas> QUESTION in the demos you see a small representation of the big screen on the phone screen. Will that change ? Will we be able to use an onscreen keyboard or/ and use our phone as a touchpad ?
<spustet> QUESTION: here in Italy we are Whatsapp dependent, it's the most used messaging platform. Any hint about a possible release of Whatsapp for Ubuntu Phones?
<gameleon> QUESTION: any plans for in app payment, bitcoin or virtual money? (ubu coins)
<gameleon> thanks mariogrip, one month is good (fast)
<dholbach> brilliant - great work!
<ndg> QUESTION: Will the phone layout be able to double as a big picture mode for TVs and large displays?
<mhall119> QUESTION: what has been the biggest surprise for you in the past two years of phone development? What has been the biggest disappointment?
<pavakpaul> QUESTION: There was something called Ubuntu Brainstorm. It's been discontinued. Any alternative way that we can place our idea for Ubuntu?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: Is there any plans on Upgrading the Android base to 5.1.x?
<gameleon> QUESTION: how long is ubuntu supported on phones and how often is updated? android phone makers usually have really bad software support resulting in insecure phones and fragmentation
<aquarius> balloons, it sorta answered my question -- I know some apps do work (the gallery, etc) and some definitely won't work (accelerometer apps, dialler, etc), but I'm trying to work out whether, if my app doesn't run because the right components aren't in wily, whether that's a problem that should be fixed, or just something I have to put up with :)
<gameleon> QUESTION: what is your idea of a pure Ubuntu Phone (without the android bits)? (latest kernel, open hardware... etc)
<dholbach> aquarius, is there anything else you'd expect? or do you have a follow-up question?
<aquarius> QUESTION: a followup to explain what I was really asking for. If I test my phone app on the desktop (assume that the app doesn't use phone-specific hardware) and that doesn't work because the components aren't in wily, or are in older versions than are on the phone -- is that a bug in the SDK (because it *should* work) or is that just tough (because testing on the desktop is not a target and if it works, it's jus
<aquarius> t lucky)?
<peter-bittner> WhatsApp could be available via the implementation for FIrefoxOS.
<dragonbite> QUESTION: any idea on how many people have purchased the Ubuntu phones and how many are users developing for the phone?
<gameleon> QUESTION: will the convergent phone (next bq) be able to run inkscape and other desktop apps?
<dholbach> brilliant everyone - keep the questions coming
<aquarius> peter-bittner, do whatsapp have an official app on Firefox OS? (There are unofficial apps for Firefox OS and for Ubuntu, but WhatsApp don't like unofficial apps and shut them down all the time.)
<peter-bittner> Not official, it's https://github.com/loqui/im
<dholbach> ndg, can you clarify what you meant by your question - re "...to double as a big picture..."?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Do the open source applications (Inkscape, Gimp, Pithos, etc.) have to re-vamp their applications to work on the phone (like a responsive design) or will they work with minimal change to the original program? And if it requires reworking the application how open are the projects to doing that?
<aquarius> peter-bittner, then it'll likely get shut down by WhatsApp if it gets popular :(
<gameleon> QUESTION: what's the minimum limit for paid apps and why it's not 0.99$
<peter-bittner> Loqui could run on Ubuntu Touch, but the work on the porting is kind of stalled.
<balloons> aquarius, that's a slightly different question about wondering why your app doesn't work on the desktop. I think that's a good point. The question then is perhaps 'if I want to create a device for the phone, is there an 'official' way to run / test / debug it NOT on the phone?
<balloons> *device = app, heh
<balloons> we'll get to your follow-up question and discuss
<aquarius> balloons, yup. I am not worried here about whether I can distribute a desktop app this way (I get that this needs Mir, Unity 8, etc); I just want to test my in-development phone apps on my desktop (not in a phone or emulator), and most of the time that doesn't work. Now, if the rule is: it's not supposed to work, use the emulator... then OK, and I'll shut up about it.
<ndg> QUESTION: Big picture mode (like in Steam) is so you can use a TV from a normal TV viewing distance. Would you be able to keep the phone UI layout when plugged in to a TV so you can, for instance, read stuff from the couch?
<aquarius> balloons, that would be quite sad, though; we're all one Ubuntu. Other platforms require you to use an emulator because OS X is not iOS. But the Ubuntu on my phone and the Ubuntu on my desktop are the same Ubuntu. So making testing easier for developers is easier for us to do than others; if we're not taking advantage of that, that's depressing :(
<peter-bittner> We should get a crowdfunded messaging and communication platform out there. Non-profit. Sounds weird probably for most guys. In the long run, though, there's no choice. Our society needs to be freed from giants like Google, Facebook, etc.   It's not too difficult. Should be a body like Mozilla or Debian, or the Python Software Foundation.
<balloons> as an aside aquarius, i always run and debug apps on my desktop and in general haven't had issues. Under wily, I don't think I've found any
<gameleon> QUESTION: is now the right time to crowdfund an Ubuntu tablet?
<balloons> I suppose anecdotal stories are just that though. I agree we want you running and testing on the desktop, I'm just not sure expecting things to always be 100% is realistic, but we should certainly try
<peter-bittner> The long-run alternative to WhatsApp, Hangouts, Facebook Chat: Run your own service, http://rtcquickstart.org/
<peter-bittner> Background reading: https://twitter.com/peterbittner/status/646315341795184640
<mariogrip> QUESTION: What are the plans for break the endless loop where: "Users needs apps but app Developers need Users" (chicken and the egg problem)
<yoanncooljazz> have u informations about a 'probable' convergent device from bq ?
<dholbach> please prefix your questions with QUESTION
<dholbach> otherwise we won't spot them easily
<yoanncooljazz> ok sorry
<peter-bittner> @yoanncooljazz I think this has been answered earlier. He can't tell yet.
<ubuntu_user> [QUESTION]I'm using ubuntu since march. And I love it. But what's the plans to allow users to change the background?
<dholbach> ubuntu_user, on the phone?
<yoanncooljazz> i joined later thanks for ur answer Peter
<ubuntu_user> Yes, on the phone
<tathhu> Backround as in lock screen or scopes etc?
<peter-bittner> The Terminal app was mentioned recently for a good number!
<dholbach> keep your questions coming
<dragonbite> great!
<mariogrip> QUESTION: Why did you move the Android hal from CM to AOSP?
<peter-bittner> Skype (unofficial) has 1088 unique users as of now. Just looked it up.
<dragonbite> thanks!
<aquarius> WifiTransfer has about 3000.
<ndg> QUESTION: When using a TV as a display, will it always switch to desktop mode automatically or can you choose to use the phone UI on the TV screen so reading distance is increased (on the TV, not the phone screen)?
<dragonbite> Hope for a tablet by Christmas season (2016??)  That would be cool!
<dholbach> any more questions or feedback for Pat? :)
<dragonbite> QUESTION: There has been work on running Android Apps in Ubuntu, how would or would this work with the Ubuntu Phone (and bridge the "app-gap")?
<dragonbite> (Android apps to run using  App Runtime for Chrome (ARC) I think..)
<dholbach> QUESTION: What's the number one thing where you would like to get people from our Community to get involved?
<mariogrip> I'm working on getting a CM tree for ubports devices due to it has a lot better device support.
<dholbach> we're almost out of questions - give us more questions and feedback now
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Microsoft is working on convergence as well.  Any hope of being able to port to one of their phones so the hardware for convergence is alreayd built-in?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: Do we win the convergence race?
<mariogrip> _D
<mariogrip> :D
<tathhu> Windoes phones probably have lokced bootloaders :P
<faenil> exactly
 * tathhu can't wtirte anymore
<tathhu> ...
<dragonbite> I know... :(  but it's an idea
<pavakpaul> Well, enough talking about Ubuntu phones. Now someone should gift me an Ubuntu phone LOL
<dragonbite> I'd love one!  Even if it is slow (USA) connection I'd love it!
<peter-bittner> Merge Proposals? -- Is that "Pull Requests" on Launchpad? Is there something like that?
<TheFish> QUESTION: Do you know when scopes will be rotateable and when the Nexus 5 will be officially supported?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Any "new" applications in the works, something that the other phones can't do at this time (other than Scopes)?  A possible "killer app"!
<faenil> peter-bittner: yep
<dholbach> peter-bittner, yep :)
<TheFish> Question: Rotateable Scopes on the Nexus 7
<peter-bittner> Where?
<tathhu> pavakpaul, this :P
<tathhu> faenil <3
<faenil> :)
<clobrano> QUESTION: how's the intense work on the software side going with the efficient use of the hardware? Battery drain is a point where other phones struggle now
<dholbach> peter-bittner, hvae a look at http://pad.lv/mps/unity8 for example
<peter-bittner> Can anyone show me where Merge Proposals are, e.g. in https://code.launchpad.net/today-scope?
<peter-bittner> How do I Fork a repo (like on GitHub) and make a Merge Proposal?
<dholbach> bzr branch lp:<project>
<peter-bittner> Branching?
<peter-bittner> And can I then push on a branch that I created?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone - great questions!
<dragonbite> !!!! Thank you guys! This has been great, and a lot of fun! !!!!!
<mariogrip> :D
<faenil> :D
<pavakpaul> well if anyone interested gifting me an Ubuntu phone then just search my nickname in google and will get me LOL. A gift will be highly appreciated :p
<dragonbite> :)
<tathhu> ^ or query me :P
<dholbach> peter-bittner, https://dev.launchpad.net/UsingMergeProposals
<aquarius> dholbach, balloons: a page somewhere which shows how to branch an LP project, make changes, push to your own branch, and submit an MP would be good. There is http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html but that's all about Ubuntu packages and so it assumes you're building a deb :)
<davidcalle> peter-bittner: yes, the usual workflow is bzr branch lp:project;do changes; bzr push lp:~username/project/my-bugfix; then you propose a merge of the latter to the former
<pavakpaul> hehe
<mariogrip> btw, why is the upcoming "Ubuntu Community Team Q&A" not listed in google calendar?
<pavakpaul> anyway, bye guys
<dholbach> jose, ^ should we add it to the calendar?
<pavakpaul> The QA s are hosted every Tuesday, same time (8:30PM-9:30PM IST)
<balloons> aquariusm completely generic or ?
<balloons> aquarius, I did something like that for submitting to quality related projects on launchpad. Sort of had to go through the launchpad 101
<aquarius> balloons, would be useful to not assume that you need to build a deb of it, perhaps. (That linked page is all "now run debcommit" and so on, which might not apply.)
<aquarius> balloons, it feels like there ought to be one link which was a good answer to peter-bittner's question, and there isn't :)
<mariogrip> would have been nice to have it on the calendar so new users know when the q&a is.
<aquarius> balloons, like, the LP equivalent of https://help.github.com/articles/fork-a-repo/
<balloons> aquarius, I wouldn't assume building a deb at all. Submitting an MP has nothing to do with packaging, imho
<peter-bittner> This one here talks about placing a proposal by email, scary! :p https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review/#Proposing_a_merge
<balloons> I think a 'zero to hero' video showing checking out and proposing an mp, starting without an lp account would be useful
<peter-bittner> :-/
<aquarius> balloons, I agree completely, which is why I don't think that http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html is a good guide... but there isn't a simple guide for just "bzr branch lp:whatever; make changes; br push lp:~me/whatever/myfix; send MP" :)
<balloons> this is what we've done: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentToolsUsage
<balloons> it also covers bzr and lp and setup: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentToolsSetup
<balloons> so, there you are, you wish is already granted
<peter-bittner> https://help.launchpad.net/Code is not too bad wither.
<peter-bittner> either
<peter-bittner> I probably only have the *feeling* that Launchpad is a bit less easy to handle than GitHub. Just because I'm not used to it, maybe? Or should it undergo some facelift soon or later? What do you guys say?
<dholbach> maybe both :)
<dholbach> it has worked well for me for many years and I'm very happy with what it does
<dholbach> and it's open source and has been for ages now :)
<aquarius> little of both; LP is a bit older and could do with a facelift, but it also works a bit differently (bzr is not git), and LP does a lot of project management stuff that github does not.
<peter-bittner> Is it some fork of Trac?
<balloons> right, I think aquarius hits it. LP does more and assumes more.
<dholbach> no, it's written from scratch
<balloons> Github lets you literally do everything from the website. You could use it entirely from your phone (though I've no idea why you would)
<aquarius> I've published new changes to apps from my phone in the pub, multiple times. Github allowing that is immensely useful :)
<peter-bittner> Is there a repo of the whole software somewhere? (On LP, probably... *haha*) - So one could try to adjust the CSS in the first place, and place a PR, errm, Merge Proposal.
<aquarius> yup; Launchpad is itself hosted on Launchpad.
<dholbach> bzr branch lp:launchpad
<aquarius> if you're thinking of doing that, it'd be worth dropping into #launchpad and asking about it
<peter-bittner> I'm going to check whether bzr is preinstalled on my Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition!  *haha*
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<peter-bittner> It's NOT!!  :-/
<dholbach> sudo apt install bzr
<dholbach> done :)
<dholbach> see you!
<peter-bittner> Sure
<peter-bittner> Ciao
<Gomsi> Hii there everyone
<Gomsi> I am a regular Ubuntu user ans interested in ubutu phone too
<Gomsi> just wanted to know if there is any app update for Ubuntu Phone
<Gomsi> like whats app
<Gomsi> and if i can install ubuntu on windows or Android phone too
<aquarius> Gomsi, the Ubuntu On Air session is finished now; you'll be better off asking questions in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Gomsi> Oo...
<Gomsi> sorry what was the channel name for app questions
<aquarius> Gomsi, #ubuntu-app-devel is probably a good place, or #ubuntu-touch
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-09-24
<nasser> Hi I'm an ubuntu user since the last October and this my second year in Computer Science and I would like to have a career in Robotics field I've heard about ubuntu Snappy and ubuntu core what is your advice to focus on ?
<videogenic> am i in the right place?
<dholbach> sorry - you'll all have to reload the page - we're in the #snappy channel
<dholbach> reload http://ubuntuonair.com that is :)
<dholbach> we'll start in 5m
<willcooke> hi all, lay the snappy on me!
<willcooke> dholbach, looks fine to me
<dholbach> → snappy
<willcooke> QUESTION:  Do you have a Python demo today as well?  I'm still learning Go but I can be productive in Python today.
<dholbach> sorry, we're in #snappy
<dholbach> sure
<clobrano> QUESTION: are there podcasts about this ubuntu-on-air?
<popey> dholbach: that was great
<dholbach> thanks a bunch everyone :)
 * popey had it on in the background, hoping to acquire snappy knowledge subconciously
<dholbach> clobrano, what do you mean by podcast?
<dholbach> clobrano, as in shows you can watch later on again?
<dholbach> they should be all up on youtube.com/ubuntuonair
<dholbach> there's a snappy sprint next week, but shortly after that we should do another clinic :)
<vitimiti> I just joined Ubuntu On Air
<vitimiti> Right on time, I see, phew
<dholbach> vitimiti, not quite - it's not live any more - it was an hour ago - but you can ask questions in #snappy after you've seen it still - no problem
<vitimiti> dholbach, oh, I see
<vitimiti> hahahaha
<vitimiti> dholbach, I was having launch, bad luck
<dholbach> no worries :-))
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-09-27
<benonsoftware> .O
<tathhu> :o
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-09-27
<Qweyr> Help
<popey> o/
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Last week you propose that I change the battery on my U.T. Nexus 4. How exactly do I do that if the battery is not detachable ?
<dragonbite> 'ello!
<mhall119> ask your questions here starting with QUESTION in all caps right here
<dragonbite> It's buffering for me... ugh.  Anybody else?
<rip_harambe2016c> QUESTION: Where is ubuntu 16.10 beta 2 ?
<mhall119> http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/
<HotPotatoe_> QUESTION: any news on new ubuntu phones?
<HotPotatoe_> QUESTION: do you know any german words? :D
<mhall119> bratwurst
<mhall119> schnitzel
<mhall119> mostly food-related words :)
<HotPotatoe_> :))
<HotPotatoe_> and maybe mercedes, porche, bmw
<diddledan> dumkopf
<HotPotatoe_> bless you
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/09/27/learning-to-snap-with-codelabs/
<HotPotatoe_> hi SebthreeBQM10HD :D do you have a tablet?
<mhall119> snap install snap-codelabs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: popey you got a Tizen phone don't you, which one? What you think of Tizen?  My Tizen Z1 has come recently :).  mhall119 do you have Tizen
<mhall119> http://localhost:8123/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> HotPotatoe_, yep and some other interesting Linux based devices as well :d
<HotPotatoe_> hehe, nice :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> HotPotatoe_, first time playing with Tizen :D just seen a bit before
<Seferi> QUESTION : Nextcloudbox seemed very consumer ready so i jumped on it. But i had problems adding the harddrive because of permission problems. Will there be a noob manual for nextcloud box?
<HotPotatoe_> QUESTION: what ubuntu devices do you use? and what are the most interesting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> HotPotatoe_, popey loves his pro 5, but the tablets are something
<Masternoob> QUESTION: Why are the Ubuntu Touch core apps so "abandoned"?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Masternoob,  how so?
<HotPotatoe_> SebthreeBQM10HD: i think he also have the mx6
<CoderEurope_> QUESTION: Has, or do you know of anyone - who has tried getting an Android Meixu - and flashing UTouch onto it ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no that's not out with ubuntu yet
<HotPotatoe_> ah, right :d
<HotPotatoe_> not yet
<Masternoob> Most apps seam to be nealy dead in developement, there is a bigfix or two per month for some but most of them are still very basic and buggy...it doesn't semm like there is much developement time spent on the apps.
<Jarlath> QUESTION: If you were a tree ... kidding! The amount of raw white light coming from the phone screen is hard on they eyes at night. Is that something the team are aware of?
<HotPotatoe_> QUESTION: how many apps are available on ubuntu phone and why there are not more apps?
<CoderEurope_> QUESTION: Twitter is being sold to Disney - Is Canonical being sold to the bing-ites ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope_, really got  link for that?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> why would Disney want twitter, oh right loads of kids are on it as well hmm
<HotPotatoe_> QUESTION: how hard is to snap the core apps?
<dragos> QUESTION:Is ubuntu for android still avalable and if yes where I can find it?QUESTION:is it posible to port ubuntu desktop to an android phone?
<dragonbite> QUESTON: what is the state of Ubuntu phone for devices other than BQ and Meizu?  or of Tablets?
<CoderEurope_> SebthreeBQM10HD: https://redd.it/54nusl
<sadhu> I am unable to uninstall wine 1.6 dependencies in ubuntu 16.04 lts. How can i purge wine1.6 dependencies?
<Jarlath> QUESTION: A tremendous amount of work is done between OTAs that is obvious to the technical user but less so to the casual user. Do you think the OTAs are likely to have more directly user-facing changes in the future?
<HotPotatoe_> QUESTION: what's the state of xenial on phones/tablets?
<Masternoob> sadhu sudo apt-get purge wine ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I'm here :D
<dragos> QUESTION:is wine avalable for snaps?
<HotPotatoe_> sup
<sadhu> But it does not work.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: HUD, New Scopes and messaging framework updates? x'D
<HotPotatoe_> LOL
<dragonbite> QUESTION: (dumb question probably) ... what does OTA stand for?
<Masternoob> Over the air update
<dragonbite> Thanks!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Got any plans for the week end?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Popey where you at EGX or did you want to go?
<HotPotatoe_> QUESTION: what is google's Andromeda?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: is there any updates for mycroft on ubuntu?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What features do you expect to come in this next OTA?
<dragonbite> QUESTION; are tehre a lot of desktop applications that have not been updated for the mobile device? Or a list of applications that have/have not been updated to work in both environments?
<HotPotatoe_> QUESTION: how do you review snaps?
<Jarlath> QUESTION: What's your favourite unofficially supported device for Ubuntu Touch.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:  How much do you think in the UK a old mobile phone from the 80's or so would sell by the seller first, and then by smeone on a auction as well, and why for both?  Saw this on TV earlier.  It was suprsing how much they bought it from the seller for, but not how much it sold at the auction.
<dragos> QUESTION:Can I use an raspberry pi as an router with ubuntu mate and using 2 network adapters?
<dragonbite> How will you do the 2 network adapters?
<dragonbite> built in and wi-fi?
<dragonbite> (I keep forgetting about RPi3 having wifi built in)
<Seferi> Thanks for answering Popey
<dragonbite> Make a LEGO case!
<Jarlath> QUESTION: In one of the Christian Bale Batman movies, Lucius connected audio input devices of all phones to create a sonar image of Gotham city. What's the ETA on this feature for Ubuntu Phone?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Are snaps available for other distributions? I know docker is available on other distributions as well as Ubuntu but is Snaps as widespread?
<dragos> QUESTION:who remembers this:http://www.ubuntu.com/tv?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Are Snaps and Docker Containers compatible or easily ported to each other?
<Masternoob> So whats a good starting point for somone wants to contribute to the core apps but has no idea about ubuntu app developement?
<Jarlath> QUESTION: How hard do you laugh when people complain about a feature the phone doesn't have because Apple have it? :)
<dragonbite> treeeeessss!!
<diddledan> QUESTION: if you were a tree, and there's nobody around to hear you falling, how can I help improve snappy confinement issues with glib accessing files?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: if I am running 16.04 and try to install Unity 8 and it fails, where should I go for troubleshooting and for feedback (for developers to know)?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is Unity 8 planned for 17.04 or is there a definitive version that will use it?
<diddledan> QUESTION: snappy phones. progress report. #makeitso.
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Do you think Canonical has too many "irons in the fire" between mobile, snaps, core, desktop, etc.?  Do you think these slow down development of the projects?
<nick001> QUESTON: why dont canonical hire 2-3 guys like mariogrip to port to Ubuntu touch new android devices? That would get a lot developers from the android community to check out ubuntu
<dragonbite> KDE snap?  Sounds interesting....
<diddledan> ooh, content snaps would be interesting for corebird which I've been working on - gstreamer would be good to have as a shared snap which corebird can rely on
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is Microsoft showing any interest in Snaps?  I have heard they are poking into Docker containers but wonder about Snaps.
<diddledan> QUESTION: what's the progress on getting mir running for future desktop releases?
<Nyxus> QUESTION: How is the code base convergence coming between the phone and desktop?
<Ari__> How skilled would you say one has to be in order to actually be able to contribute to the development of core apps in a useful way?
<Jarlath> QUESTION: How hard is it to fix bugs for the phone compared to the PC where everyone has the same hardware more-or-less?
<CoderEurope_> dragos: Ubuntu TV is still going : https://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuTV
<nick001> QUESTION: Ubports seems pretty busy, and mariogrip seems to be really overloaded with work. is there anyway we as a community can help him?
<Jarlath> QUESTION: Did you watch the debate last night?
<dragonbite> Noooo!! No politics! ;)
<Jarlath> QUESTION: What do you think of the interview question, "do you multitask?"?
<caronte> Hi. Is there any plan to include more free software, such as wifi drivers missing?
<Jarlath> QUESTION: When will the filemanager and document viewer (needs x86 build I think) be available/working for Unity 8 desktop?
<diddledan> :-(
<diddledan> no tree related q's?!
<hwpplayer1> are they talking now
<dragonbite> Thanks for answering the questions you got to! *wave*!
<popey> thanks everyon!
<popey> +e
<guiverc> thanks alan, michael, & everyone.
<mhall119> thanks everyone!
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-09-29
<df__> ls
<df__> ls
<df__> :D
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-09-27
<talktalk2017> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/09/25/ubucon-europe-2017/
